# Frog legs?



## twistertail (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone ever smoke frog legs?


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 29, 2007)

Nahhh, they're too hard to keep lit... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






But seriously, why not give it a try!


----------



## twistertail (Jun 29, 2007)

love the cartoon!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I love fried frog legs and I'm sure someone has put them in a smoker before, I'm sure they would be good.  Have to get some legs first.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 29, 2007)

i think there's a frog legs thread under wild game. it's pretty simple to do,just make sure ya snip off the feet & skin first most people freak out on the feet..


----------



## bluefrog (Jun 29, 2007)

I have smoked frog legs.  I put them in a shallow  pan with enough white wine to come about 1/2 way up the legs of course the legs are laying flat.  Turned the legs 1/2 way through.  If I remember right it was about a 45 min to an hour smoke.

Scott


----------



## dacdots (Jun 30, 2007)

This is right on time,Im going frog gigging tonight,hope we get some.Ive never smoked any before but am fixin to try some out.I thought Id just mix up some marinade and soak them overnight then keep them brushed good while in the smoker.When I lived in FL I ate them all the time fried,that was before my smoking habit started,but I cant wait to try some on the smoker.Anyone got any info "croak" it out please.{Sorry I couldnt let that one get by}


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 5, 2007)

It amazes me that chicken tastes like frog legs!


----------



## dacdots (Jul 5, 2007)

Im so confused now.


----------



## liquiddirt (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok guys, some things are better left UnSmoked.  Sorry to ruffle the feathers but Frog legs are to be nicely breaded with cornmeal and fried, uh with beer on hand.


----------



## dacdots (Jul 6, 2007)

FASHAD AND BLASPHEMY just let me try them smoked once,PLEASE


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

depends dac. do we get a sample platter .....?  either way i'd cold soak them overnight in buttermilk & maybe lemon(like venison). how tender they are depends on how far ya had to chase them lol.


----------



## zapper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have only had them fried that I can recall.

I would think that you could "Cajun" them up some way or another.

I would think that straight low and slow would dry them out

Maybe as a chopped filler for peppers or mixed with other stuff

Maybe a lemon/limon island flair like conch

I think that I would try to broil them about half covered in butter and sprinkled with an "Old Bay" type seasoning (Although Old Bay is not my favorite, maybe just the best known)

I am sure that I would eat them, I just don't know I would smoke them?

Who knows? Maybe just a plain salt and pepper and throw the smoke to them would be great, maybe simple is better?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

the age old standard is soak overnight in buttermilk & lemon squeeze( same as venison) roll in flour(salt pepper & garlic),egg dip/milk, roll again, deep fry or pan fry(has to be cast iron 12"-18" skillet. serve w/ cream (milk)gravy ( the grease,flour, milk & 1/4 cup beer), mashed taters, fried okra, fried green maters,fried breaded cukes,and bread & butter pickles. now thats country. even cajun rice.cold beer to taste (like we're gonna eat after those beers) and bluebell ice cream(or home churned vanilla w/ bosco chocolate syrup and hot peach cobbler on top.).


----------

